# Ariens repower, circa 1966



## OmegaTim (Oct 12, 2015)

I've got two Ariens, both from the 1960s. Neither is complete.
The 10M5, circa 1966, has no engine but is otherwise complete.
The 10M6D has no impeller/auger system, but is otherwise complete. The engine, however, starts but over-revs (the Engine Speed and Mixture parts have been "customized" by the guy before me and it's a mess) and stalls every time, and the pull-cord (no electric start on it) misbehaves, so it's a pain in the neck to try getting it running. 
So, couple questions:
1. Is it save to say that the impeller/auger system is interchangeable between these two machines, given that they're both 24" cuts?
2. Will any replacement Tecumseh engine w/ horizontal shaft, say an 8 horse, work on these machines? I've seen an old one with white carb cover, cylinder cover etc, that make it look like it came right off an old Ariens, for sale at $125.

By the way, one of you guys directed me to donyboy and I've been watching his videos on youtube - really great stuff.

So, thanks in advance for any advise.
Tim


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

heres a thread i started awhile back. good info from members was given, powerfist 208cc ohv motor is mounted and waiting for snow.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...discussion/61985-oldish-ariens-snothro-3.html


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The 5-7HP Tecumseh's were generally 3/4" shaft and slightly lower centerline. The 8HP Tecumseh's were mostly 1" shaft and slightly taller. They also have a wider footprint and different mounting pattern.

The 212cc Predator can be had for $99 on sale, and should be a direct bolt on. The one issue with the Predator is you will probably have to move the chute crank a little bit.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

actually the hm80s use the same mounting loctions as smaller tecumseh engines


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the engine mounting studs on the tractor will most likely need some modification, i chose to cut them off about 1/4 " above the deck and weld extensions on. ( if my welds fail, i will post pics of how far the engine slung itself and any other related carnage !!)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

43128 said:


> actually the hm80s use the same mounting loctions as smaller tecumseh engines


Hmm, maybe I just think they are different since the larger front sump usually requires moving the engine back an inch or so?


----------



## OmegaTim (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll stay away from the 8hp and keep my eye out for 5-7. 
Just saw a refurb 212cc Predator for $100 on ebay. A brand new one is $124.
Thanks a ton for the input.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The Predators were just on sale last weekend for $99. I am sure they will have another sale soon.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's a 20% coupon good until dec 2. Brings the price to $96 Plus tax if applicable. The 8-10 Tecumsehs have the same footprint as the 5-7, but need to be mounted 1 1/2" back as the Block is larger. Some Snowblowers have double holes drilled in the chassis to accommodate both engines.


----------



## OmegaTim (Oct 12, 2015)

I can wait. I'm just trying to flip this one. In the mean time I'll be looking for an inexpensive old Tecumseh. 
I've got a sweet '73 in working condition. 
Thanks Shryp.
Browns have a good chance for a W tomorrow.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Browns have a good chance for finishing last in their division.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

OmegaTim said:


> I can wait. I'm just trying to flip this one. In the mean time I'll be looking for an inexpensive old Tecumseh.
> I've got a sweet '73 in working condition.
> Thanks Shryp.
> Browns have a good chance for a W tomorrow.





Jackmels said:


> Browns have a good chance for finishing last in their division.


Yea, I think he meant Browns have a good chance at a WTF.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks as though that Harbor Freight Coupon cannot be used for Predator. Read the fine print. Maybe I’m wrong, ( I hope I am) but it mentions Predator.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

You can't use the 20% coupon when there is a coupon for $100.

However, I have been able to use the 20% coupon when the price is at $120.

I will use the $100 coupon in a pinch if I come across a Hemi Predator.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Landngroove said:


> Looks as though that Harbor Freight Coupon cannot be used for Predator. Read the fine print. Maybe I’m wrong, ( I hope I am) but it mentions Predator.


I've been using this coupon for months now buying Predators. Write Down the number of the coupon, and give it to the cashier at purchase. I tell them my printer is down.


----------

